# cherry shrimps photography



## jjyo888 (Jan 27, 2007)

here are the pics
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2748/4182549592_7f19f72d55_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2515/4182537906_5295cf10fc_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2581/4181763727_27859d0cf2_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2519/4182507342_98e2b018db_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4181738835_86125d1d54_o.jpg


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## jjyo888 (Jan 27, 2007)

some of the inhabitants


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pxs! I've really enjoyed them.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, what is that snail?
-ObiQuiet


----------

